

Instapaper 4.2.4 removes 'print' feature - chmars

According to the changelog for Instapaper 4.2.4, the rarely-used print feature got removed.<p>I had actually no idea about this feature, so maybe it was rarely used because of the GUI design? In addition, the lack of AirPrint support with existing printers might be a factor too. Printing via Instapaper on the Web remains of course still possible.<p>Have you had any use for the print feature in Instapaper?
======
chux52
Yeah, that was the only way I used Instapaper

